# Running a cable down an oil drain.



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

One of my customers owns a gas station/mechanic shop. He has a drain in his oil change bay, that takes the oil to a holding tank outside. Anybody ever ran a drain like this? I was out there on another call the other day, and he asked how much I would charge to run it. He decided to hold off that day to run it, so I'd like to hear some feedback before he calls me back to do it in the future. :whistling2: It was a first for me, and there was so much grease/grim/oil that I couldn't even see what kind of material it was. Looked like a 1 1/2" drain. 

Just wondering if there's any danger in running a cable down it? My first thought was my cable would just get a good oiling, but then a bunch of bad scenerios popped into my head. 

Anybody ran one of these?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I've never ran a drain like that. I think I would ask if it's been done there before, and if so, do they remember what the other company may have used...

I would be surprised if somebody doesn't jump in this thread later that's had experience on that....


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

Airgap said:


> I've never ran a drain like that. I think I would ask if it's been done there before, and if so, do they remember what the other company may have used...
> 
> I would be surprised if somebody doesn't jump in this thread later that's had experience on that....



I asked him that. He said in 15 years of owning the store, he's never had anybody run it, and hasn't had any issues with it. I can only imagine the goopy, soupy stuff that is on the inside of that pipe. 

I was starting to lean towards a jetter, but it would get awful nasty, awful quick, not to mention fill his tank up with water.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Is he having issues now? If not, well better left alone...

If he is having trouble go rent an old crappy machine from the rental shop, and hope it doesn't crap the cable up too bad...:whistling2:


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

He said it's draining alot slower than it used to, so I think it's starting to have some issues. I was out there working on his water heater, and he was just wondering what it would cost to run it. Hopefully somebody has done this kind of thing, and can shed some light on the situation. 

My gut told me to not just "do it", and ask my plumbing buddys at the zone first. Is there a risk of fire running a steel cable down what I'm assuming is probably a steel drain of some sorts (stainless maybe?) that is full of oil? If it is sludged up, it would be best to do a jetter, but man what a mess. I'm really starting to think jetter, just to reduce the friction/static factor.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

You think a waste oil drain is gonna be worse on a cable then a domestic drain with God knows what, and draino?

Just clean the freakin thing.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Never cabled an oil line. Probably got a lot of sludge, I would think.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I ran a camera , both push and a tractor down a oil drain line with no problems. Both tanks where in the ground.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> You think a waste oil drain is gonna be worse on a cable then a domestic drain with God knows what, and draino?
> 
> Just clean the freakin thing.


I was kind of thinking along the same lines here, but as I've stated before, I have ZERO drain cleaning experience. 

What were some of the reservations you were having?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I ran a oil trough drain to a sand separator in a CAT repair place. No problem don't lean on your cable basket for about 6 months though. It was all pretty clean oil and I knew where the separator was. It can't be worse than KFC.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Just get some engine degreaser to clean the cables. 

Btw, this works good on kitchen grease, too


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. Didn't know if somebody had a "bad experience". I've stuck some pretty dirty holes, but this one is going to be pretty nasty. I'm thinking it will be a rag taped to the end of the cable kinda clog. haha


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I've ran a cable thru drains for the local Ryder dealership and a large International dealership. I would say oil drains are no worse than sewers on commercial kicthens.

If the line runs into a oil/grease seperator it may be worth looking into jetting it.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

I do this many many times, empty the tank and jet ideally from the tank upstream to the ground inlet to save oily water flooding out everywhere.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Sell him a waste oil heater....


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I have jetted floor drains in very large , 30 lifts new car dealerships without any problems. I also jetted back up the line too and clean outs to clean outs. 

No mess on the floor like the last guy who did it but the jet hose had some oil on it. Just make sure you are grounded somehow, somewhere .

Dirty jobs did a spot with the guy jetting a oil water trap.


----------

